# Best cage for two female rats



## punifa (May 29, 2013)

I'm planning on adopting two female rats in the near future (after I discuss it with my landlord!) and was scouting around for some advice on cages. I've found a few options and was wondering if anyone had experience with these specific cages:

http://www.wag.com/smallanimal/p/pr...cage-earthtone-dusted-rose-31-x205-x40-223154
http://m.petco.com/product/106171/PETCO-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=RatHPCagesHabitats

along with the martin-680. I had some others saved but seem to have lost them in my bookmarks!

My main concern is room (I want my rats to be cozy and have plenty of stuff to do!) and ease of cleaning. I like the prevue for its pull out base, but I can't tell if it's made of plastic or not. I don't want them to chew through and escape, as I have two cats (the cage would be kept in my room, which is always closed, but they'd probably be able to wriggle under the door if they ever got loose). 

My price range will probably be ~$150-175.

If anyone has any other cages they'd like to suggest that would be great as well!

*edit* also, anyone who's ordered their cage online - did it arrive in good condition? I've read some reviews about warped bars/pieces not fitting properly!

**one more edit, I definitely want a powder coated cage.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

The rat manor is a really good option for rats, it has good bar spacing for females, chew proof, lots of room to run around, easy cleaning, and it is a good price to. I find pull out bases are a nightmare with rats, but the prevue one doesn't seem to bad, but I find that it looks like things would be kicked out easily with the lack of a lip around the base of the cage. I have ordered a cage off amazon once and it came wrapped in 3 boxes and was very protected and in great shape.


----------



## punifa (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for responding! I guess that makes sense, and I definitely don't want a huge mess. Does the top of the pet manor detach pretty easily from the bottom? I've had cages (for hamsters) that were a nightmare to clean because I'd have to take them almost entirely apart!

I was also looking at this http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Critt...f=sr_1_5?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=137038595 but it might pose the same issue as the prevue cos the base doesn't look at all deep.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Critter Nation cage is the best cage out there, tied only with a good Martin's cage. The PetCo Rat Manor is a great cage and easily the cheapest option. The cage does remove completely from the base fairly easily so it's easy to clean. However, Martin's cages and the CN tend to be much higher quality cages (and are also much larger). Martin's cages tend to not have shipping issues, and if you find something wrong with your cage Martin's will replace it very quickly--their customer service is amazing! The CN will probably come with some warped parts that can be easily hammered into place. 
All three are good options for two rats, but with the CN you would want to litter train or buy a cement mixing bowl as a scatter guard.


----------



## punifa (May 29, 2013)

I've been leaning considerably on the Martin! Still a little concerned about the plastic pan it comes with - are the rats likely to chew through it? (Or is it that the cage, complete with a bottom, comes with a pan to avoid spillage?)


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm very happy with my Rat Manor, but it's only half of your budget -- you can afford a Critter Nation, which is larger than a Rat Manor, and easier to clean than any Martin's cage (based on what I've read on these forums).


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Preview Hendrix & Martins are the best. Rat manors are 1/4 the size! And really the smallest you can go for 2 rats. The CN's well I have had 5 of the doubles and 1 single. They have great space, awesome doors are pretty hard to clean and rust very quickly. Of course the less rats you have the less you need to clean it. But those cages wont last as long as the Preview or the Martins. All my CN's went in the dumpster after 2-3 years. They were beyond repair. The legs wobbled, wheels crushed the day I bought them and they break your back to clean. And in the winter if you have frozen hoses they will chip your tub and take you all day to take apart to fit in the tub.

Just my opinion from someone who has real life experience with the cages.


----------



## punifa (May 29, 2013)

I've decided on the Martins! Just need to email the landlord before I go and buy it


----------

